
12 Startups in 12 Months - tortilla
https://www.yongfook.com/12-startups-in-12-months.html
======
karmakaze
The workbook docs are great along with these how is it good/not:

* Hair on Fire, is this a nice-to-have or a must-have? Access to Market, do I have easy access to potential customers?

* Day 1 Revenue, does this have the potential to make money from day 1 or does commercialization require further thought?

* Revenue Scalability, does this target market have scale? Defensibility, how hard would it be for someone to create a copycat?

* Lack of Competitors, is this blue ocean or red ocean space?

* Personal Passion, is this aligned with my interests? Unfair Advantage, do I have some special skill set that makes me the perfect person to launch this?

* IP Creation, will I be creating something of technical value that could be re-used elsewhere?

* Acquisition Potential, is this idea in a space where there is acquisition activity?

------
forkLding
Yongfook translated means "Always Good Fortune", I like whats being done in
terms of the design and how clear the article is presented. Very readable.

